# Blooming Onion - Kettle Style



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

Just a quick post today. The weather was beautiful once again yesterday. Slight breeze and temps in the lower 80s. So, I decided to Q up a quick dish for my wife's and my supper. 

Time to fire up the old beer pole:







First step is to slice up the onion. 






Then it gets an initial coating of flour, seasoning, baking powder, and cornstarch. Then a dip in a wash solution of two eggs and some whole milk. Then back into the dry mix.







After the second dredging. 






Then onto the 22" Kettle with the Vortex. I had my bottom vents about halfway closed to lower the temps some.






Added a couple of chicken breasts that were marinated in pickle juice and dredged the same way the onion was. They were also basted with a garlic-teriyaki sauce. 





The onion is finished and ready to be eaten:





and so is the chicken:






As always thanks for taking a look. I also made a copycat recipe of Outbacks onion dipping sauce. It was pretty good, but I'll have to adjust some of the seasoning amounts. 

Chris

Here's an older thread giving a few more details on how to make the onion.





__





						Blooming Onion - Kettle style
					

When I go to the Outback steakhouse I always wind up ordering the blooming onion. There's something about it that I like more then onion rings or fries. Also in my quest to eliminate frying in oil I just had to try and reproduce it on the kettle. So heres my attempt. Sorry about the lack of...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 28, 2022)

You’re on a roll. That looks like a great method to make it a bit more healthy. How hard is it to cut an onion that way?


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 28, 2022)

I've never thought of cooking that style of onion on the grill.  I do make the ones with beef bullion and bacon jam and for those I pre-slice, then wrap in plastic and microwave to preheat and soften the onion....  I wonder if that would also work before dusting and dipping the blooming onion?


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 28, 2022)

Awesome looking Q, would eat that chicken any day.  The onion sounds spectacular, will go on the list for this weekend 

Everytime I see your beer pole I see a beer that reminds me of my high school years.  I grew up in NW PA about 20 miles from NY, so getting beer at 18 was very easy.  We mostly drank Genesee Cream Ale, and PBR.  I need a beer pole, but it can't look like a beer pole.  Argh.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 28, 2022)

A fantastic cook on a gorgeous day, gotta love it, nice job Chris! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2022)

Your killing it with that kettle!
If you get that dipping sauce right, please post it!
We did a blooming onion in the air fryer & it was good, but it sure looks a lot better in the kettle!
Al


----------



## Nate52 (Jul 28, 2022)

Wow, I never would have thought to do something like that. Looks delicious.

The Genny, on the other hand... Its giving me some pretty dark high school flashbacks.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 28, 2022)

Great Idea!  Looks wonderful.

- Jason


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 28, 2022)

Looks great Chris but the onion steals the show for me ! Gotta try it and love the chicken dredge also !

Keith


----------



## tbern (Jul 28, 2022)

wow does that look good!!  love those blooming onions!


----------



## clifish (Jul 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Just a quick post today. The weather was beautiful once again yesterday. Slight breeze and temps in the lower 80s. So, I decided to Q up a quick dish for my wife's and my supper.
> 
> Time to fire up the old beer pole:
> 
> ...


You shared the older post with me on this,  really cool idea I would dive into that!  But a Genny pounder on the beer pole...really???...lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 28, 2022)

Looks great Chris
! question did you pretreat the pole?

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> You’re on a roll. That looks like a great method to make it a bit more healthy. How hard is it to cut an onion that way?


Thanks Sven, For the last few years I've tried coming up with ways to eliminate frying in oil. Some work, some don't, but this one does.



thirdeye said:


> I've never thought of cooking that style of onion on the grill.  I do make the ones with beef bullion and bacon jam and for those I pre-slice, then wrap in plastic and microwave to preheat and soften the onion....  I wonder if that would also work before dusting and dipping the blooming onion?


Appreciate it thirdeye, If I'm understanding you correctly. Your using the microwave to soften the onion. I think with the blooming onion you want the peddles to be on the firmer side when dipping and cooking to hold their shape. They soften up during the cooking process.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Awesome looking Q, would eat that chicken any day.  The onion sounds spectacular, will go on the list for this weekend
> 
> Everytime I see your beer pole I see a beer that reminds me of my high school years.  I grew up in NW PA about 20 miles from NY, so getting beer at 18 was very easy.  We mostly drank Genesee Cream Ale, and PBR.  I need a beer pole, but it can't look like a beer pole.  Argh.


Thanks Nefarious, When I was in collage NY was a short drive and we went there to buy beer. It was cheaper there then here in Vt. Genny was always my choice, because of price. It still is for the same reason. I'm a little on the frugal side. 


sawhorseray said:


> A fantastic cook on a gorgeous day, gotta love it, nice job Chris! RAY



Appreciate it Ray. The heat spell finally broke and I had to take advantage of it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Your killing it with that kettle!
> If you get that dipping sauce right, please post it!
> We did a blooming onion in the air fryer & it was good, but it sure looks a lot better in the kettle!
> Al


Thanks Al, and I'll be sure to post it up. I'm starting to feel bad for my WSM. I can't remember the last time or protien I cooked on it.



Nate52 said:


> Wow, I never would have thought to do something like that. Looks delicious.
> 
> The Genny, on the other hand... Its giving me some pretty dark high school flashbacks.


Appreciate it Nate. I've been drinking Genny, Narragansett and PBRs since I was 15. It's hard to brake old habits. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

millerbuilds said:


> Great Idea!  Looks wonderful.
> 
> - Jason


Thanks Jason, I like the blooming onion better then onion rings. Even though they're basically the same thing.



912smoker said:


> Looks great Chris but the onion steals the show for me ! Gotta try it and love the chicken dredge also !
> 
> Keith


Appreciate it Keith. Both hit the spot and didn't take to long to cook.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

tbern said:


> wow does that look good!!  love those blooming onions!


Thanks tbern, Whenever we go to Outback that's the first thing I order.


clifish said:


> You shared the older post with me on this,  really cool idea I would dive into that!  But a Genny pounder on the beer pole...really???...lol


Appreciate it Cliff. Someone on here has to raise the standard around here. LOL

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great Chris
> ! question did you pretreat the pole?
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren, Where I live pressure treated is a must for outdoor use. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

B
 BigW.
 Thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 28, 2022)

Good work once again Chris! 
I too been neglecting my WSM!

My PP (Pilsner Peg) is also pressure treated.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Good work once again Chris!
> I too been neglecting my WSM!
> 
> My PP (Pilsner Peg) is also pressure treated.
> View attachment 638925



Appreciate it Justin. Your PP fits right in with your cooking area. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

mike243
 thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 28, 2022)

Now that's another great idea, thanks Chris...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Now that's another great idea, thanks Chris...


Thanks Charles.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2022)

I could hit that, oh yeah.


----------



## clifish (Jul 28, 2022)

I am assuming (yeah IK lol)  but those of you working 12 hour shifts are FD/PD/EMS??


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I could hit that, oh yeah.


Thanks Chili 



clifish said:


> I am assuming (yeah IK lol)  but those of you working 12 hour shifts are FD/PD/EMS??


Not here Cliff. I work as a process technician at a computer chip company.  Basically when something goes wrong with the process I have to trouble shoot it and fix it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2022)

jaxgatorz
 thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 29, 2022)

Love the onion Chris. Great idea of doing it this way. I keep trying to use the smoker for things i used to do in the reg ways.

Chicken and onions , good meal right there

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Love the onion Chris. Great idea of doing it this way. I keep trying to use the smoker for things i used to do in the reg ways.
> 
> Chicken and onions , good meal right there
> 
> David



Thanks David, a lot of what we do can be transferred to our outdoor cookers. I've been doing it with fried foods for a little while now.

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2022)

Man Chris, you either need to take more vacations or just go ahead and retire all together. You've been putting out some killer food sir, this included. I absolutely LOVE the Bloomin' onions at Outback, although have not been there in years. I might just have to steal this one.

Robert


----------



## LoydB (Jul 29, 2022)

Great idea, I'm going to try this.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Man Chris, you either need to take more vacations or just go ahead and retire all together. You've been putting out some killer food sir, this included. I absolutely LOVE the Bloomin' onions at Outback, although have not been there in years. I might just have to steal this one.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert, a while ago I found a copy cat of the Outback dipping sauce on the internet that's pretty good, but I'm still making adjustments to get it right. 


LoydB said:


> Great idea, I'm going to try this.


Appreciate it Loyd, If you do try it and you see dry spots on the peddles then just give them a quick shot of Pam or something similar. They'll crisp up quickly. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jul 29, 2022)

Chris I remember you doing them before I didn't have that much success with mine will try again. Thanks for the details 
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 29, 2022)

I gotta try this


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 29, 2022)

Looks delicious. I always loved blooming onions.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 30, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> a lot of what we do can be transferred to our outdoor cookers. I've been doing it with fried foods for a little while now.




Yes I like to play with foods also to see how they will absorb smoke and still cook to my liking.
And I really love onions , but have never had a Blooming Onion. Used to be an Outback's here but they closed before I got to go there.


David


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 30, 2022)

GMC, Good looking cook and the Genny Cream Ale brings back some memories!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2022)

tropics said:


> Chris I remember you doing them before I didn't have that much success with mine will try again. Thanks for the details
> Richie


Thanks Richie, Some onions will open up on their own, and some need a little encouragement. If they don't open up on their own try putting it in the refridge for an hour, or in a bowl of cold water. If you notice that some of the peddles aren't crisping up give it a shot of Pam or something similar. Just be careful not to spray your hot coals.


pc farmer said:


> I gotta try this


Thanks Adam, They are good.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks delicious. I always loved blooming onions.



Thanks Jeff, So do I.


DRKsmoking said:


> Yes I like to play with foods also to see how they will absorb smoke and still cook to my liking.
> And I really love onions , but have never had a Blooming Onion. Used to be an Outback's here but they closed before I got to go there.
> 
> 
> David


Appreciate it David. I've made Chicken Cordon Bleu, Chicken Parm, KFC, Chicken Fried steaks, and others on my kettles. We're trying to eliminate as much fried foods as possible while still enjoying the foods we used to eat. Some work - some don't, but if you don't try you'll never know.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> GMC, Good looking cook and the Genny Cream Ale brings back some memories!



Thanks Crazy, I hope their good memories.

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 31, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Some work - some don't, but if you don't try you'll never know.



Yes I'm with you Chris. I love doing out of the norm items in the smoker or on the grill. 

Some work and some don't . But I still get a full belly on the ones that don't.
We love fried foods , but only deep fry once in a while and that is out doors only. 
I will have to look up your chicken fried steaks, if you posted on here 

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 31, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes I'm with you Chris. I love doing out of the norm items in the smoker or on the grill.
> 
> Some work and some don't . But I still get a full belly on the ones that don't.
> We love fried foods , but only deep fry once in a while and that is out doors only.
> ...



Thanks David. Here's the post:





__





						Chicken Fried Steak and Sausage Gravy.
					

On mothers day I bought the wife a couple of 1.5 twin lobsters. I didn't dare offer to cook these on the grill(for fear of my life) so into a pot of seasoned boiling water they went and she was a happy camper. Since she had the lobsters I had a free cook day to do something that I like.  I think...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 31, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks David. Here's the post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was fast ....Thank you Chris

I will read this and go from there  :)

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 31, 2022)

David if you give it a whirl and need clarification on anything let me know. 

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 31, 2022)

WOW
I just read the post/link you sent me 
I just resurrected that post , hope you don't mind :) 
that looks fantastic and it will happen. Not sure if I will use my smoker or a tube in the grill. I can roll the grill up to a lot hotter temps, than the smoker.

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 31, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> WOW
> I just read the post/link you sent me
> I just resurrected that post , hope you don't mind :)
> that looks fantastic and it will happen. Not sure if I will use my smoker or a tube in the grill. I can roll the grill up to a lot hotter temps, than the smoker.
> ...



David just remember it has to be indirect heat, and thanks for resurrecting this old post. It was one of my favorites.

Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2022)

A little late to the party but wow, that all looks fantastic Chris. I’m going to have to dredge some cutlets and give this a go.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 31, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> A little late to the party but wow, that all looks fantastic Chris. I’m going to have to dredge some cutlets and give this a go.



Appreciate it Edge. I will hit the spot.

Chris


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 31, 2022)

Bloomin' Onion looks awesome!

Genny Screamers not so much....


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 31, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Bloomin' Onion looks awesome!
> 
> Genny Screamers not so much....


Appreciate it Bill, Genny is the best micro-brew that an old cheapskate like me can buy. I've been drinking Gennies, PBRs, and Narragansett's since the mid to late 70s. Creature of habit I guess. 

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 1, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> resurrecting this old post. It was one of my favorites.



Thanks for the tip Chris on the indirect heat.
It deserves to bring back more often for all the ones that missed it before and to the new folks. lol
hope not confusing people with the crossed posts.

As this was way before my time here.

David


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 1, 2022)

My son has been pestering me about making a blooming onion. Then boom I see this post. Oh lordy, guessing this will go on the "to do" list. Looks darn good! And that chicken is great looking also.
Jim


----------



## xray (Aug 1, 2022)

It’s been ages since I’ve had a blooming onion! I used to love them whenever I would go to Outback. I love the idea of them on the grill because I don’t fry at my house.

I see you’re still rocking the Cream Ale, that just shows your a man of class. It’s a great beer, don’t let the price and peoples high school memories of it ruin it for you. Heck, any beer will do that to you if ya drink enough to puke and shit yourself. Foster’s and Jägermeister are a no go for me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2022)

That Onion & the Chicken look Awesome, Chris!!
Nic Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 3, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> My son has been pestering me about making a blooming onion. Then boom I see this post. Oh lordy, guessing this will go on the "to do" list. Looks darn good! And that chicken is great looking also.
> Jim


Thanks Jim, I like blooming onions better then onion rings. If you do make it I hope you and your son enjoy it.



xray said:


> It’s been ages since I’ve had a blooming onion! I used to love them whenever I would go to Outback. I love the idea of them on the grill because I don’t fry at my house.
> 
> I see you’re still rocking the Cream Ale, that just shows your a man of class. It’s a great beer, don’t let the price and peoples high school memories of it ruin it for you. Heck, any beer will do that to you if ya drink enough to puke and shit yourself. Foster’s and Jägermeister are a no go for me.


Appreciate it xray, As for the GCA I've been drinking them since the 70s. As long as I can buy them they'll stay in the rotation. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 3, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> That Onion & the Chicken look Awesome, Chris!!
> Nic Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Appreciate it John,

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 3, 2022)

O
 O'Basque


 bbqjefff


 bauchjw
 Thanks for the likes

Chris


----------

